# The new Caira thread



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think I have a whelping jinx or something. Once again, ran into problems and had to go to the ER vet. I do have to say that this visit was amazing - it's incredible the difference a sympathetic vet and nice vet techs can make. Caira's water bag had broken and she pushed for over two hours with no results, so I opted to be safe than sorry and went to the ER vet at 1:30 am. I'm actually glad I did because the vet had to work to get the first pup out, a bit on the large side and the vet said it was a pretty tight squeeze and gave him some trouble.
So now it's 4am and we're home. Caira was a bit weirded out at first and didn't know what to make of her babies but now they are nursing (the most awesome relief in the world, believe me) and she seems to have recovered from her ordeal. 

[attachment=44152hoto.jpg]


Here is the only pic I managed to get as they nursed for the first time.

One puppy was 6 oz and the other one is 5 oz so not small pups by any means.



And they are both girls :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 24 2008, 07:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676570


> I think I have a whelping jinx or something. Once again, ran into problems and had to go to the ER vet. I do have to say that this visit was amazing - it's incredible the difference a sympathetic vet and nice vet techs can make. Caira's water bag had broken and she pushed for over two hours with no results, so I opted to be safe than sorry and went to the ER vet at 1:30 am. I'm actually glad I did because the vet had to work to get the first pup out, a bit on the large side and the vet said it was a pretty tight squeeze and gave him some trouble.
> So now it's 4am and we're home. Caira was a bit weirded out at first and didn't know what to make of her babies but now they are nursing (the most awesome relief in the world, believe me) and she seems to have recovered from her ordeal.
> 
> [attachment=44152hoto.jpg]
> ...


Oh Stacy, love hugs and kisses. Thank God you all are home safely. Great job Stacey. Bless you, and sweet Caira, and her precious little girls. What a beautiful miracle. xoxoxox


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations! I'm glad you opted to take her in and that the vet team was good to her.... Beautiful babies... :wub:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congrats to you mum & babies, well done!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new puppies! Girls!!!!!! Well, Caira did wait until Monday, sort of. 

Can't wait to see more pictures - I know you must be exausted though, so I'll wait. lol

No c-section, right? Just help from the vet to deliver? 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Linda


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations. And I'm so happy to hear there were no major complications!!! Can't wait for more pix!! :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness :smheat: all went well this time.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to the new Mommy, Caira, and to you. Welcome puppies.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah....they're here! So glad they arrived safe and I'm glad Caira is doing ok. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Whew!! You Girls are Able to get some rest today!! Wonderful & Amazing!! Congratulations on 2 little babies (ok - 2 big babies!) & Girls!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I was thinking about you all weekend Stacy! CONGRATS on the new baby girls! "Sigh" little girls are gifts from heaven!! I'm glad you went to ER and Caira and the babies are all ok. Phew! I know you must have been so worried. Congrats again to you and Caira. Much love and hugs! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you and she were treated properly at the emergency vet-that had to be a welcome relief.
Welcome babies!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! Two girls ..... yea!! 
I hope everything continues to go well and I can't wait to see more pictures of these babies.
This is really exciting!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Hip hip hooray!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Auntie Caira you are the best Mommy!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 

We love you and cannot wait to see those puppies!

Congrats on the girls!!!!

Hugs from 
Mateo and Joanne


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS............Glad you had a fantastic vet and techs to help with the delivery. I bet Caira is glad it is over too!!! Poor baby! Wow them are biggins!!!! So are they male or female???? The sure look plump and healthy!

AGAIN CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

CONGRATS!!! Awwww They are adorable we need more pictures!! Poor Chowder he is the only boy in the house  Im glad your puppies and Caira are doing well!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! I'm glad to hear that all is going well with Ciara and her girls :chili: :chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on the birth of your 2 new baby girls. I'm glad Caira & her babies are doing well.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, look at those sweet babies!!!! Thank goodness, it is over for you and everything turned out for the best!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just knew she would have them in the middle of the night just so you couldn't sleep  What a wonderful post to wake up to. I'm so happy for all of you


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done Caira ,your babys are lovely :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhhh, WOW!!! I'm soooo happy to hear this great news!!! Two darling girls and all is well!!! 

:celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great news Stacy!!


We will be looking forward to lots more pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Stacy and new Mom Caira, can't wait to see more pictures of the little angels. So happy all went well.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, they're so precious! I'm glad everything went ok!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats Caira!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations !!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! More girls!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a relief! They look adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!



Why become a doctor of any kind if you don't have sympathy? I just don't get that.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Congratulations on Caira's two beautiful, HEALTHY girls! I'm so happy Caira didn't run into any major problems and is now resting at home with her new babies. 

You must be exhausted, Stacy! But...I know it's worth it to know that everyone is now safe and thriving. I can't wait to see them grow!*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- so glad that the babies have arrived and that both are doing well and also that Momma Caira is also doing well and is figuring out what this motherhood thing is.

Gosh but you've had bad luck with whelping. I'm glad that you went to the vets right away and that they were able to deliver the puppies without a C section.

Can't wait to watch them grow up. :wub: 

And -- I wonder what Chowder will do when he has 3 little girls trying to attack him. If Lois can scare him this much, then what will all 3 of them together do. :biggrin:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so glad they are doing great! Warm wishes and big congratulations! :biggrin: 

Robyn


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Stacy! I'm glad that Caira and the little ones are doing well.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG! Congratulations! Those little girls are beautiful!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yay for healthy pups and momma! I was thinking about you all most the night. I"m staying at my folks house for a couple of days and didn't get to check up as often as I wanted Lol. I'm so glad to hear they are three doing well!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-congrats! They are so cute and little :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations. little girls are sugar & spice and everything nice! :dancing banana:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that the girls arrived safely. I guess whelping is not that easy. Your doggies sure have big pups!! They are beautiful!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:celebrate - fireworks:*Congratulations! Great job, Caira--2 precious girls! *:celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh thank goodness. i'm so glad to hear the good news. yaaaay caira!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congratulations! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats to you and Caira. I'm sorry she had to go to the ER Vet, but at least this time everything went well!

Can't wait to see 2 more GIRLS grow up! :wub2:

Thank you for sharing and keeping us posted.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations! :wub: 

How very exciting!  :chili:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Stacy you might need to Feng shui your house for some good birthing  What beautiful babies  I hope little Sookie ( LOL) and errr thinking of other names from that book , Amelia or Pam thrive  Sarah


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so glad that the babies arrived safely. You now have 2 more beautiful little girls to love. I'm so excited for you. Bogie sends Chowder his sympathies. He is being tormented by a 4 month old girl Bichon who is a neighbor. He runs froms her. Lots of hugs and kisses for all your babies.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congrats Stacy, and well done Caira!!! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the congrats! Caira (and I) appreciate them soo much! I apologize in advance for lack of replying to each response just know that it is so very appreciated! 

Caira and pups are doing great today. The girls are very fat and sassy, exactly how I want them! Caira is a great mom and already loves her babies. Caddy is being a problem though, she wants Caira's pups. Badly. She is very concerned every time she hears them crying. :wub: I guess having to deal with Lois hasn't put her off motherhood :smheat: 

[attachment=44167hoto2.jpg]
Please excuse how Caira looks, she just ate a bunch of wet food and is very messy, LOL. This is girl #1

[attachment=44168hoto3girl2.jpg]
And girl #2 (pic taken last night)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good Lord. I can't leave you alone for a minute!!! 

I'm just now catching up on the poop. 

Congrats to you, and Caira, on the mini Crazy Caira's.

They are adorable, Stacy. You are sooooo lucky. :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

How amazing and wonderful! And Caira looks beautiful regardless. Congratulations on two sweet girls!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats to you and Caira!!! arty: I'm glad everything went better at the ER Vet!!!! :biggrin: 

I can't wait to watch these two cute lil girls grow up!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 24 2008, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676832


> Good Lord. I can't leave you alone for a minute!!!
> 
> I'm just now catching up on the poop.
> 
> ...


I hope these pups will be exactly like Caira - in looks and temperment. :wub: 

oh Marina and I are thinking of coming down for the Costa mesa show in a few weeks, bringing Mr Chow and Marina will show in juniors. So hopefully we can see you there! (or around there  ) I like that outdoor mall.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on the new babies! arty: Can't wait to see more pics of them!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 24 2008, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676839


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Nov 24 2008, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676832





> Good Lord. I can't leave you alone for a minute!!!
> 
> I'm just now catching up on the poop.
> 
> ...


I hope these pups will be exactly like Caira - in looks and temperment. :wub: 

oh Marina and I are thinking of coming down for the Costa mesa show in a few weeks, bringing Mr Chow and Marina will show in juniors. So hopefully we can see you there! (or around there  ) I like that outdoor mall.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Holy Cow!!! YES!!! Send me the information. I'm definately going. There's probably several who will want to go.

Start a thread, for us So Caler's. Perhaps we can talk a few from San Diego, into coming. I'm sure Lina will go, and Tami.
Maybe Lynn. Wowzaaaa!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love them! I am so glad Caira is taking to motherhood!! Poor Caddy is just confused - she wants to be everyone's mommy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, congrats to Caira. She makes a lovely mommy. :wub: 

And two girls?? You are so lucky!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wowo Stacey - congrats !!!!!!! and beautiful Caira is a cahhrazzzy mommie !!!
I'm so excited - 2 beautiful girls - I suppose you go on a series of same sex births ..

Did I hear Costa Mesa - any dates ??

You're talking about the Irvine Spectrum ? I hope it's not too cold to walk around - we're having an Autumn like day here today and out come the sweats..

If it's not too close to the holiday shopping hours, I may sneak in or just meet up at the Spectrum.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, I am just now seeing this thread after fervently searching for news yesterday! I'm so happy for you and Caira, congratulations on 2 beautiful baby girls!!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 
How cute is that about Caddy??? What a good mommy she is!

Count me in for Costa Mesa, I am so excited that we will all get a little "reunion" since the last time you were showing Caira. I couldn't find the ring times posted yesterday when I checked, but I will definitely plan on seeing everyone there.

Congratulations on a much easier delivery for Caira and her beautiful girls!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 24 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676925


> Aw, congrats to Caira. She makes a lovely mommy. :wub:
> 
> And two girls?? You are so lucky![/B]


I know! I was expecting boys!! Thank you so much!

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 24 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676932


> Wowo Stacey - congrats !!!!!!! and beautiful Caira is a cahhrazzzy mommie !!!
> I'm so excited - 2 beautiful girls - I suppose you go on a series of same sex births ..
> 
> Did I hear Costa Mesa - any dates ??
> ...


And yeppers, i was talking about the Spectrum. I remember taking Caira (and Lucy) there last year in the rain. it was still fun - just a little soggy! I loved how dog friendly they were there. 

Marina and I are coming down thursday night and are showing fri, sat and sun. We're staying at the same La Quinta right by Hooters (that was unforgetable, LOL) The room we have is HUGE so if nothing else, we can have a little malte meetup <strike>party</strike> at the hotel.

OH I'm getting excited! Can't wait to see you guys again!!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676946


> OMG, I am just now seeing this thread after fervently searching for news yesterday! I'm so happy for you and Caira, congratulations on 2 beautiful baby girls!!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:
> How cute is that about Caddy??? What a good mommy she is!
> 
> Count me in for Costa Mesa, I am so excited that we will all get a little "reunion" since the last time you were showing Caira. I couldn't find the ring times posted yesterday when I checked, but I will definitely plan on seeing everyone there.
> ...


I looked also for the schedule and it's not out yet. I just hope they don't have juniors showing at 8am and maltese at 1:45. I hate that, LOL. I'll make a post about the show and hopefully we can get others to meet up!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the newest photos of the precious baby girls. I want to see them grow up on SM. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: Congratulations!!! The babies are precious!!! :wub:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

congratulations, so sweet, bet you are proud too!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG yay, congrats, those are two very cute little ladies. Nice job Caira.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Stacy and Caira! I'm glad the complication was minor and everyone is OK! Look forward to seeing these
two little :wub: :wub: girls grow up and see what their looks and personalities are like! Could you handle another Lois??


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the healthy litter. I'm so glad to hear that they are all doing ok.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Way to go! I'm soooo glad that Caira and the girls are doing well. Now we have 3 of your babies to watch grow up. These are exciting times on SM..    

Cathy

[attachment=44192SCN1035_resized.jpg]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 24 2008, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676951


> QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 24 2008, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676925





> Aw, congrats to Caira. She makes a lovely mommy. :wub:
> 
> And two girls?? You are so lucky![/B]


I know! I was expecting boys!! Thank you so much!

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 24 2008, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676932


> Wowo Stacey - congrats !!!!!!! and beautiful Caira is a cahhrazzzy mommie !!!
> I'm so excited - 2 beautiful girls - I suppose you go on a series of same sex births ..
> 
> Did I hear Costa Mesa - any dates ??
> ...


And yeppers, i was talking about the Spectrum. I remember taking Caira (and Lucy) there last year in the rain. it was still fun - just a little soggy! I loved how dog friendly they were there. 

Marina and I are coming down thursday night and are showing fri, sat and sun. We're staying at the same La Quinta right by Hooters (that was unforgetable, LOL) The room we have is HUGE so if nothing else, we can have a little malte meetup <strike>party</strike> at the hotel.

OH I'm getting excited! Can't wait to see you guys again!!

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 24 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676946


> OMG, I am just now seeing this thread after fervently searching for news yesterday! I'm so happy for you and Caira, congratulations on 2 beautiful baby girls!!!! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:
> How cute is that about Caddy??? What a good mommy she is!
> 
> Count me in for Costa Mesa, I am so excited that we will all get a little "reunion" since the last time you were showing Caira. I couldn't find the ring times posted yesterday when I checked, but I will definitely plan on seeing everyone there.
> ...


I looked also for the schedule and it's not out yet. I just hope they don't have juniors showing at 8am and maltese at 1:45. I hate that, LOL. I'll make a post about the show and hopefully we can get others to meet up!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you know the date of the Thur,Fri,Sat, Sun - even a month will do at this point - I'm guessing December ?
sorry Stacey - I know you've had a hard night but I am excited about seeing you guys - sorry to hijack this maternity post but I think we need a new one for the OC meetup ... give those darling twins a kiss .. how is Lois with the babies .. I think it's hilarious about Caddie's mommy instincts.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: yay for healthy puppies and happy mommies!!!!!! (i want the one on the right in the first pic you posted LOL)

the buttercup, while she don't know no nothin' bout birthin' no babies... she DOES know that babies of ALL ages love bellyrubs and PEANUT BUTTER. she hopes the baby fairy drops a big jar off (at our house, of course)....

can't wait for more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i loves me some little baby malti pics!!!!!!!!!


ann marie and the "one track mind, one track mind" buttercup


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG they are so cute!!!! :wub: Congrats on the new puppies. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Your new girls are wonderful! Congratulations to you and Caira. I was out of touch and missed the news yesterday. I'm just so glad to hear Caira and babies came through so healthy.....and all girls!! With Lois you now are the proud owner of 3 new girls. :grouphug: 

I so love your stories and pics of your wonderful fluffs. It is a running storyline even with my husband trying to keep up. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

How very wonderful!!!! Congradulations and they are as cute as can be!!! The closer our day gets the more nervous I get!! Our Bella is due in 3 weeks with xrays on the 18th!! Post more pics when you can!!! :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Can we have some new pictures please????


----------

